# Spiel mir das Lied vom Wurm



## webwatcher (25 Juli 2008)

heise online - 17.07.08 - Spiel mir das Lied vom Wurm


> Dass auch scheinbar harmlose MP3-Dateien eine Gefahr darstellen können, demonstriert ein Wurm, der Multimedia-Dateien in den Formaten MP3, WMA und WMV infiziert.


----------



## Dreamy (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiel mir das Lied vom Wurm*

Hallo,

erstmal wollte ich euch mal sagen, wie toll ich es finde, dass ihr euch immer wieder die Zeit nehmt, die Leute zu beruhigen Und aufzuklären.

Auch wenn ich mich nicht einlogge, so lese ich doch fast jeden Tag, was ihr so schreibt.

Doch jetzt muss ich wieder rumjammern. Ich habe schon wieder ein
Problem.

Ich Habe seit fast drei Monaten Internet und seit dem 2. Tag habe ich eine kostenlose Probierversion von Kasperski auf dem Rechner.

Bereits seit der ersten Woche bekomme ich eine immer wiederkehrende Wurmwarnung von Kasperski.



> Intrusion.Win:MSSQL.worm.Helkern!
> IP-ADRESSEdes Angreifers: 116.252.225.18.Protokoll/Dienst:
> UDP aud Lokalem Port ...


 
Ich lösche inzwischen nach jedem Internetbesuch sämtliche Cookies und Temporäre Internetfiles und alle zwei Wochen lasse ich Kasperski mein Systen durchsuchen.
Bis jetzt bekomme ich als Antwort immer, dass keine gefährlichen Dateien gefunden wurden.
Aber gestern ging plötzlich kurz gar nichts mehr und ich hab dann nochmals alles durchsuchen lassen. Es wurde aber wieder nichts gefunden.

Jetzt bin ich unsicher. Kann ich mich gegen diese Angriffe wehren? Es macht mich richtig sauer. Oder reicht es, daß ich Kasperski habe?
Und mir rechtzeitig die Vollversion kaufe?
Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar. Ich hab gestern auch versucht eine Liste von Würmern zu finden, aber da bin ich ganz unsicher geworden.
Woher weiss ich denn, wer diese Seite erstellt hat?

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr mir wieder helfen könnt.
Vielen, vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus für jede Antwort.

liebe Grüße
Dreamy


----------



## blowfish (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiel mir das Lied vom Wurm*

Hi
Der Worm Helkern ist nichts schlimmes. Ich habe da mal eine Meinung aus dem WINTOLAL-Forum Ist zwar schon aus 2005 aber trotzdem noch aktuell.
Zum abschalten:
Geh mal im Kaspersky Programm auf "Anpassen der Schutzeinstellungen" und aktiviere "Schutz vor Netzwerkangriffen bei Systemstart nicht aktivieren". Dann werden diese sinnlosen Meldungen abgewürgt.


----------



## Dreamy (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiel mir das Lied vom Wurm*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! :-D
Tja, offenbar hab ich mal wieder zu panisch reagiert. Gott sei Dank gibt es ja euch.
Ich habe an Kaspersky nichts verändert. Ich bin nämlich ein bißchen unsicher, was die Einstellungen angeht, und da es ein Fachmann für mich eingestellt hat, nehme ich an, dass es schon seine Richtigkeit hat, so wie es ist.
Ich klicke die Warnfenster einfach weg, so schlimm finde ich das nicht.

Nochmals Danke für die schnelle und wirklich gute Antwort. Seit ich die alten Forumsbeiträge gelesen habe, geht es mir wieder gut!

Ganz herzliche Grüße
Dreamy


----------

